# Beretta Px4 compact cycling issues



## jonblansett (Apr 6, 2014)

I've been having an issue with my Px4 compact .40 and I hope you can help as I am trying to sell it so I can get a smaller firearm for CC. I have had my firearm for over a year with no issues whatsoever. About a month ago I was cleaning it and when I was finished I went to chamber a bullet and the slide locked back as it does when the last shot of a magazine is fired. I pressed the slide release and the bullet chambered. I racked it again and the same issue happened. Unless I hold the bottom of the magazine the bullets will not cycle through properly. I'm not sure if this is a magazine issue or not. But it's consistent. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

How far did you take it apart when you cleaned it? Did you disassemble the slide stop? Sounds like you may be missing the slide stop spring? Interesting enough someone on this forum disassembled the slide stop and reassembled w/o/ the spring and of course had issues. If you had no issues previous to your last cleaning, it leads me to believe you may have left out a part or reassembled the pistol improperly.


----------

